# Whatsit No. 2 for today



## 480sparky (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## analog.universe (Mar 1, 2012)

A bell?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 2, 2012)

Time for another view:


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow.  I thought this one would get figured out in a heartbeat.  This really blows!


----------



## Aloicious (Mar 3, 2012)

Flux Capacitor 2.0


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 4, 2012)

Time for a 'wider' view:


----------



## Overread (Mar 4, 2012)

The dull end of a ball point pen?


----------



## Aloicious (Mar 4, 2012)

self destruct button?

I really don't have a clue


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 4, 2012)

You're gonna hate me when you find out the solution.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But that's another time... no more clues until tomorrow!


----------



## Aloicious (Mar 4, 2012)

yeah, probably...heh


----------



## Archer (Mar 4, 2012)

I got nuthin'


----------



## Infinite_Day (Mar 5, 2012)

Well, probably the business end of an air blaster/blower then isn't it?


----------



## Ankit (Mar 5, 2012)

Lipstick
chapstick
any other beauty product
:meh:


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 5, 2012)

Infinite_Day said:


> Well, probably the business end of an air blaster/blower then isn't it?



Giotti rocket blower!


----------



## Overread (Mar 5, 2012)

Darn it I thought it looked familiar!!


----------



## shuttervelocity (Mar 5, 2012)

ha!  I just got the rocket blower in the mail on friday.  LOL I never thought to look at it that closely yet.


----------

